# That's it - I'm Official!!



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks to those wonderful volunteers who run the TTOC, my membership pack has turned up earlier than I expected!

I'm pleased to be Member *1201* (wish I'd been 1200, but I can't have everything). No individual signature yet but I'm sure there'll be one prepared for me soon, if not I'll photoshop an existing one.

Now, all I have to do is convince the missus about 1st July - wish me luck!
:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if you wanted to be No 1200 you should not have left it so long to join :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Major Problem said:


> Thanks to those wonderful volunteers who run the TTOC, my membership pack has turned up earlier than I expected!
> 
> I'm pleased to be Member *1201* (wish I'd been 1200, but I can't have everything). No individual signature yet but I'm sure there'll be one prepared for me soon, if not I'll photoshop an existing one.
> 
> ...


We should have auctioned off the cherished numbers 

Hoping that by tonight/tomorrow, your sigpic will be there. Add your sigpic code and as soon as it is uploaded to the folder it'll appear


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Now, all I have to do is convince the missus about 1st July - wish me luck!
> :wink:


 Great stuff 

You will be able to join the South Wales cruise up on the 1st :wink:

Mark


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Got my stuff through a few days ago thanks to the guys who put their time in, and how quick where you doing the sigs,

*Thanks!*

just need to get my badge on :wink:


----------

